# Kel-Tec KSG



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Here is a question I never thought would enter my head. Since I love my Kel-Tec RDB. So now who knows about the KSG? That 12 ga looks kind of interesting. I don't have any friends who own or have shot one. So I will come to the forum and get some opinions. I need a pump shotgun. So I am throwing the KSG into the mix.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I do not own it and have never shot. From what I have read it seems like quality, just like other Keltec weapons.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

A buddy of mine wet his pants at the press release, bought one, loves it! Other boy said it's a real PITA to combat reload...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Looks really cool to me but I have heard/read mixed reviews.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Give any thought on a DP-12. Here's a link about both the Keltec and DP-12.

Shotgun Head-to-head: DP-12 vs Kel Tec KSG - Guns.com


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Chipper said:


> Give any thought on a DP-12. Here's a link about both the Keltec and DP-12.
> 
> Shotgun Head-to-head: DP-12 vs Kel Tec KSG - Guns.com


A good friend has a DP-12. We have taken it out several times, in fact that is what got me thinking about a bullpup shotgun. But his does not like slugs and 00 buck, but loves everything else. If we shoot either of those it jams. Also, I am kind of a fire pump fire than a fire, fire, pump fire, fire kind of person. So, I am kind of shying away from it. He has sent it back and is awaiting its return.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Happy with mine! Only thing I did was put a bigger/longer aftermarket selector switch (L/R) on it. works great!
Check out some of the youtube vids KSG...added Hickok45 KSG vid


----------

